# Nurburgring 2013.



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See Link..
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=311839
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Will keep an eye on this thread.


So, maybe put you down as a possible..
Think Syd has been allowed 1 track day this year and Linda needs re-stocking with a visit to the alley..  
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you not considered a longer stay, rather than there and back all in the same day, or is that out of the question?

I'm planning on tagging along with some guys from a Golf GTI forum in May also but we're looking at a longer trip. The Ring is notorious for its poor weather and its a long way to go to find your whole day is rained off. They usually have some weekends available when the Saturday and Sunday is for the touristfahrten, which increases your chances of some dry laps. Last time we left early on the Friday for the tunnel and stopped overnight in Brussels for a few Bevvies and a meal, which then left us a nice easy drive on the Saturday to the ring with stopover then until returning on the Monday. Gives you chance to take in the Pistenklaus restaurant and their legendary Argentinian fillet steaks cooked on your own hot rock at the table (Almost as fantastic an experience as the track itself  )

Some of the guys stayed on the Monday too and also drove the Nurb Grand Prix circuit on the Monday morning before leaving on the Tuesday.

An awesome weekend, convoy with walkie talkies, autobahns, tunnels, banter and pi$$ taking 8)

All the accommodation is reasonably priced, your biggest expense is laps, petrol and beer, in which order is up to you! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would certainly consider staying longer but i dont want to start complicating things when the dates havn't even come out yet for the ring, but im open to offers on recommended places to stay..
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't go wrong at Eddie's in Adenau and you can get a nice Currywurst mit pommes just over the road  He was fully booked when we went but he sorted us a nice house rental nearby with a fräulein to cook us breakfast in the mornings (10 of us) large garage with a pit for tinkering and checking your car over, all for £30 per night per person 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Pete, at least its an option.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Get ready to pounce once the calendar is released but don't bother buying any tickets for laps before you go.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about the second weekend in August.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> How about the second weekend in August.


I'm open to any dates as long as it doesn't clash with main shows in the UK.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > How about the second weekend in August.
> ...


The only problem with the date is AITA formerly known as AITP is on the same weekend but if it rains heavily then the aquadrome floods very easily.

The good thing about the date in August is the Old Timer Grand Prix is on the same weekend., Cherie and i went last year and it was excellent, we did a lap of the track and then watched the racing. Just google Old Timer Grand Prix.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Would defently be up for this! I'll watch this space!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Still waiting for open dates
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Still waiting for open dates
> Steve


What about the 3rd week in August, the track is open and it is the same weekend as the DTM.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

audimad said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for open dates
> ...


Still can't see tourist dates..have you found them?
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Dates have been *released*  Only up till end of June so far.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers will look in a bit.
Just done the 5 hour drive from Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

29th May looks interesting, they open up the new Grand Prix Circuit and tag it onto the Nordschleife  8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> 29th May looks interesting, they open up the new Grand Prix Circuit and tag it onto the Nordschleife  8)


Usually any time the track is open the afternoon a vln race is will be both the ring the gp circuit.

Richard

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I know Rich but only happens a few times a year :wink: Have you seen the run down the hill to the hairpin? Nice big gravel trap at the bottom :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Yeah, I know Rich but only happens a few times a year :wink: Have you seen the run down the hill to the hairpin? Nice big gravel trap at the bottom :lol:


I have its crazy, I know a lot of people just driving the gp circuit that have great brakes on the car but get massive fade on that corner. It's one of the biggest brake points on any circuit. What its like off the ring I have no idea!

I would love to hook up spa into the trip this year.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, already looked at Spa too, it's a bit expensive though  225euros for four 20 minute sessions


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

When you booked that for? I didn't think it was that giving how highly regarded the track is!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> *When you booked that for?* I didn't think it was that giving how highly regarded the track is!


I haven't, I said looked not booked :lol: I know, what an awesome track, you'd just SH1T yourself coming down to Eau Rouge but what a thrill it must be!? 8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > *When you booked that for?* I didn't think it was that giving how highly regarded the track is!
> ...


Oh sorry, there are not many spa dates available. Company's hire the track for open pit lane days but they are quite expensive

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill defo be up for the 29th!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm looking at 10-11-12 May as its a weekend and 29th is a Wednesday.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I'm looking at 10-11-12 May as its a weekend and 29th is a Wednesday.
> Steve


Midweek is really quiet, everyone's at work :lol: Weekends are rammed  :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Options, options, as I don't get paid for taking time off work being self employed.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Nor me, snap


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

ill be up for any but the sooner we know a date the better so i can get the time off


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I would certainly consider staying longer but i dont want to start complicating things when the dates havn't even come out yet for the ring, but im open to offers on recommended places to stay..
> Steve


When we went to the ring we stayed here > https://www.dorint.com/go.cfm?lang=en&f ... 9415814733

Fantastic hotel our balcony overlooked the new circuit and we were fortunate, they had a touring car meeting whilst we were there for us to watch.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I would certainly consider staying longer but i dont want to start complicating things when the dates havn't even come out yet for the ring, but im open to offers on recommended places to stay..
> ...


Price is quite high but i guess the location costs..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Just a suggestion for your consideration.

It is expensive but you can't beat the location? Sitting on the balcony watching touring cars race (for free) drinking beer and ordering room service was a bonus. At £144 for twin room with breakfast in August, I thought it good value. I would suggest cheaper than many comparable quality hotels in the UK.

http://www.sonnenhof-adenau.de/ Have stayed here too. Nice and friendly only 10 minutes from the circuit @ £102.

A lap on the ring is expensive, you might want to consider a day or muti day pass.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

missile said:


> A lap on the ring is expensive, you might want to consider a day or muti day pass.


Didn't realise they did one? Thought it was only the annual pass?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See topic for Ring visit info..
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=315348
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> See topic for Ring visit info..
> viewtopic.php?f=54&t=315348
> Steve


Not for me Steve, too expensive (£295 for one night  ), too short (hope you get some laps in) and I don't do ferrys :lol: Chunnel all the way :wink:


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, I know a few west midlanders would be up for this after discussing it with them at our meet yesterday so keep me informed if you can. Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Olivea said:


> Hi, I know a few west midlanders would be up for this after discussing it with them at our meet yesterday so keep me informed if you can. Thanks


Hi Olivea, if you keep an eye on this topic from now on as this will be used for the Trip & Ring info..
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=315348
I plan on staying at the Holiday Inn Folkstone on the Friday and Sunday night as you can only do soo much driving.
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I take it this has now merged with the Tax Relief thing...... Cant really justify the additional costs tbh


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> I take it this has now merged with the Tax Relief thing...... Cant really justify the additional costs tbh


Yep Matt, can't see any other way of doing it and being easy on the TT.
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I take it this has now merged with the Tax Relief thing...... Cant really justify the additional costs tbh
> ...


being easy on the TT?? It can handle it


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I would be up for this. Perhaps Olivea (West Mid Rep) could keep me up to date on progress. Will have to get my passport up to date for a quick exit to Deutschland. Would love to get on the autobahn again!!

PS For decent accommodation look up 'Ring Hotels'. Haven't used them for a few years now, but I'm sure they're still good!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


erm its a lot of mileage in a short time and there is the Ring to contend with.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi
> 
> I would be up for this. Perhaps Olivea (West Mid Rep) could keep me up to date on progress. Will have to get my passport up to date for a quick exit to Deutschland. Would love to get on the autobahn again!!
> 
> PS For decent accommodation look up 'Ring Hotels'. Haven't used them for a few years now, but I'm sure they're still good!


The hotel is already sorted as it is part of Trevs Luxembourg Trip and peeps going to the Ring on the Sunday will depart at approx 8am from the same hotel as the peeps driving the local roads.
Steve


----------

